# Update.....



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*****Condition/Nissan Action*****

On certain MY2002 Nissan Altima and Xterrra vehicles, the electrical connector for the driver air bag may come loose. If the connector comes loose, the supplemental air bag warning light flashes intermittently. If this occurs, the driver air bag will not inflate in the event of a crash.

To prevent this condition, Nissan will install a connector clip on the electrical connector.

*****Campaign Eligibility*****

The VINs that are affected by this campaign are currently being identified and the information is expected to be available in Service Comm by April 16, 2003. If a customer believes thier vehicle is affected by this campaign, please inform the customer to check back with you at that time or wait untill they receive their owner notification letter from Nissan, unless the air bag warning indicates a potential system malfuntion (see statement below). If the customer has further questions, they can contact Nissan Comsumer Affairs. cont.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*****Vehicle Driveability*****

Please inform your customers that their vehicle is driveable until the repair can be scheduled using the following statement:

"Your vehicle continues to be driveable until you are notified by Nissan to schedule the campaign repair. However, if the "air bag warning light" continues to flash or remains on continuously while the vehicle is in operation, please bring the vehicle in for repair at your earliest convenience."

If the vehicle exhibits the symptoms listed above and the vehicle is under warranty, repair the vehicle using the service procedure and service parts outlined in TSB NTB01-078 (Altima) or NTB01-092 (Xterra). If the vehicle is out of warrranty, you will need to contact the warranty claim center to obtain approval for a goodwill claim prior to completing the repair.

cont.....


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*****Owner Notification*****

Nissan plans to notify affected Altima and Xterra owners starting April 21, 2003. You will receive additional information prior to owner notification.

Source: Automotive section local paper.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I thought Nissan launched this campaign last year.
I remember taking my 3.5 in last year due to a 
notice I received regarding the air bag. It was a 
quick fix as I recall.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *I thought Nissan launched this campaign last year.
> I remember taking my 3.5 in last year due to a
> notice I received regarding the air bag. It was a
> quick fix as I recall. *


 Hmmm... Not sure, I would have to check it out. It does refer to the TSB right now, maybe their updating the campaign. Or sometimes they expand the campaign to more VIN's.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Hmmm... Not sure, I would have to check it out. It does refer to the TSB right now, maybe their updating the campaign. Or sometimes they expand the campaign to more VIN's. *


O.k. thanks Tom.
Anyword on the MAF problem?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *O.k. thanks Tom.
> Anyword on the MAF problem? *


 Nothing on the MAF. I did notice that the updated MAF on the Maxima Goes for under $200.00. Nissan reduce the price because their paying for them out of their own pocket under warranty. That's common when the manufacture comes out with a counter measure part. Once there out of warranty the price will go back up to 500.00. Iv'e herd nothing on the Altima yet. If Nissan gets enough problems with them they'll probably do the samething their doing on the Max. The only problem I see is Nissan will not honer the factory warranty on the updated MAF if the factory air cleaner set up is not in place.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *The only problem I see is Nissan will not honer the factory warranty on the updated MAF if the factory air cleaner set up is not in place. *


Words of wisdom...


----------

